# FS 1 day left before i close this thread.



## Philip

1 Day only .
Plants pack for the New Year 25$ for all the plants
1............. rotala macranda 10 stems
2............. rotala colorata (red) 10 stems
3.............. limnophila aromatica 5 stems
4.............. Pogostemon stellatus 5 stems
5.............. Hygrophila Araguaia 5 stems
6...............Hygrophila pinnatifida 3 stems
7...............ludwigia repens 4 stems
8...............Bacopa Caroliniana 10 stems
9...............staurogyne respens 30 stems
10.............Alternanthera reineckii 3 stems
11.............hygrophila lancea 6 stems
12.............1 portion of HC (cost around 15$ at store)
13.............blyxa japonica 3 stems
14.............pogostemon hellfery (downoi) 2 stems
some pics last time cutting plants.









Side order plants:

1...........healthy bright green, no algae anubias tiny leafs small portion 8-12 leafs 5$, large portion 15-20 leafs 10$ ea
2............Alternanthera reineckii 2 ea . deep purple leafs. 10$ for 6
3...........staurogyne respen with long rooted 20 stems / 30+ no roots stems 10$
4...........HC 8$ a portion.
5...........pogostemon hellfery 1 bunch (5+ plants with mother plant and long rooted) 10$

DW1 80$
XL driftwood with a lot of Rare Microsorium pteropus "tiny Narrow leaf" and mini taiwan moss growing on. ready to make a beautiful aquascape. the wood itself costs 70$ plus tax. the dimension is 16" high x 12" wide. perfect fix in a 24" high aquarium or bigger. its better for u to take a real look than pictures.

DW2 45$ has 6 branches all covered with rare tiny narrow leaf ferns. dimension is 16" +long x 10" wide.

BUCEPHALANDRA

Belindae kayu lapis (black velvet) 20$ ea NA
Thea V9 .............................15$ ea 1 left
CHaterineae melawi .................20$ ea NA
Kishi aka Black Skeleton King .......30$ ea. 2 left
Bukit-Kelam ..............................15$ ea 4 left
Brownie Purple.............................20$ ea 1 left

healthy bright green, no algae anubias tiny leafs 


........................................................................

CHaterineae melawi 
real pictures

Kishi aka Black Skeleton King 
real pics

Bukit-Kelam


----------



## Bien Lim

nice selection


----------



## Philip

they are very hard to get. shipping and inspection cost double their price.


----------



## Philip

bump to top


----------



## Philip

anyone want plants today?


----------



## C-kidder

pming about big piece you got there.


----------



## Philip

driftwood gone. thanks


----------



## C-kidder

Just got the wood+javafern combo. Very lush healthy plants. Don't hesitate to grab some rare beautiful plants people!


----------



## Bobsidd

Do you have these already, or are you getting them? I'd be interested in the Theia V9 if it has that cool speckling on the leaves like in the link. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Philip

i have them all in hand so that i can do a FS thread...lol. the leafs look the same. but plants are different from each others.


----------



## Bobsidd

Great. Would you mind posting or pming some photos of the Theia V9 please?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Philip

don't have any better camera than my phone. here are some pics.







the plant is having flower.
there are some closer that give better look


----------



## somebody6628

I'm curious about the belindae kayu lapis. Can you tell me anything about them? Growth rate? Nutrient reqs? Do they grow in dirt or attached to a log/rock?

I have a small shrimp tank I think they may look cool in, but other than soil and lighting it's not getting the normal high-end plant treatment. 

Thanks


----------



## Philip

they grow same way as anubias. the root system can be developed well on rock and driftwood until they reach the subtrade will grow much faster. they are easy plants, will grow new plants from just roots, high to low light, and dont require much nutrient ( of course with co2, high light and fer they grow much faster). most of them grow beautiful flowes unlike other aquatic plants. their leaf always have speckle( tiny white dots look like stars)


----------



## Philip

today bump.


----------



## Philip

bump .... thanks


----------



## Philip

bump. lowered price for better plants


----------



## Philip

daily pump. thanks


----------



## Scampi

oh my goodness, I love the purple ones..!! Do you accept trades for anything? I don't have any pocket change at the moment, but a few things to trade off if you need something!


----------



## Philip

i dont really need anything now as my stock getting too crowded .


----------



## Scampi

I have a 10g with nothing in it if you need more space..? ;D Hahaha!


----------



## Philip

30$ pack is pending. will have lot of plants back for sell in a week. bucephalandra almost sold out, except skeletonking ...


----------



## Chiumanfu

I just bought some plants off Philip. Great quantity, price and quality is fantastic.


----------



## Vman

Do you have anything that would make it in an African tank?Led lighting and hard water.


----------



## Philip

i dont have an african tank to test with but as i was told that the plants like to be under hard water than soft. my plants were brought from Borneo Indonesia where the water is hard. im keeping them in my regular planted aquarium (ph about 6.8) they are growing fast. kh about 1-3 and gh 6- african water level ). ive never added any kh or gh alter water stuffs to my aquarium.


----------



## Philip

plants added for sale today


----------



## Philip

today bump. thanks


----------



## Philip

sunday pump... nice day guys


----------



## SweetumsDesigns

Very interested if you have any types of Bucephalandra!
Please text me at 604-996-5524
Thanks Adam


----------



## danny

Very interested if you have any types of thea v9,brownie purple.
Please text me at 604-7152235. Danny


----------



## Philip

plants that u see on here are what available. thanks


----------



## Philip

real pics added


----------



## Philip

only 1 brownie purple, 2 black skeleton King left. others are still available. u can get regular plants for free when buying 2 or more buceps. thanks


----------



## datfish

What is care for skeleton king like?


----------



## Philip

same as anubias. more light the leaf turn darker ( black) less light leafs will be lighter.


----------



## Philip

BSK and brownie purple are pending .


----------



## Philip

today bump. nice day all.


----------



## C-kidder

pming right now!


----------



## datfish

If your skeleton king isn't purchased or you end up with more down the road, I'm definitely going to buy.


----------



## Philip

BSK, bukit kelam, black velvet, chatherinae still available .


----------



## Philip

bump. nice buceps waiting for u . get it fast before all gone


----------



## King-eL

Anymore anubius?


----------



## Philip

yes. a lot of anubias are available. sunday bump. thanks all


----------



## Philip

Merry Christmas to u all. lot of nice plants are available.


----------



## Philip

sunday bump. thanks . Happy New Year to u all.


----------



## Philip

plants pack sold. thanks


----------



## Philip

New Year plants pack available.


----------



## Philip

bump up for sunday


----------



## Philip

more buceps available before all gone. will not having plants available for the next 3 months.


----------



## Philip

bump. plants at incredible low price.


----------



## Dawna

Have fun selling


----------



## Philip

today bump


----------



## Philip

last day. tmr.


----------



## bubbles

I would take them if I could pick up Friday?


----------



## bubbles

Where are u located? I would take them if I can pick up Friday?


----------



## Philip

tomorrow is last day. before i start my vacation . usually this pakage cost 40$.


----------



## Philip

done. thanks all


----------

